# Black spots on rooster comb



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

Can anyone tell me wether those black spots on his comb are? Are they something I should be worried about? They showed upyesterday.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Hania41806 said:


> View attachment 42829
> Can anyone tell me wether those black spots on his comb are? Are they something I should be worried about? They showed upyesterday.


brownish or black spots on a comb in the warmer months can indicate fowl pox. Worser symptoms might include loss of appetite, weight loss, and lethargy. This might not be it, but the incubation period of it is 4-10 days, Nodules appear after 5-8, and the scabs go away in 3-4 weeks. There is not a known cure for it, but keeping the infected chicken more comfortable and less stressed is good. 

If you have any questions, just let me know. I hope your rooster gets better! 

-chickenpersoon


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> brownish or black spots on a comb in the warmer months can indicate fowl pox. Worser symptoms might include loss of appetite, weight loss, and lethargy. This might not be it, but the incubation period of it is 4-10 days, Nodules appear after 5-8, and the scabs go away in 3-4 weeks. There is not a known cure for it, but keeping the infected chicken more comfortable and less stressed is good.
> 
> If you have any questions, just let me know. I hope your rooster gets better!
> 
> -chickenpersoon


You say in warmer months? It’s pretty cold here right now. It gets below freezing during the night, but I feel like it’s a bit early for him to be getting frostbite…


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about it. He could have rubbed his comb against something causing slight injury.

Silkies usually escape frostbite because of the shape of their combs.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Hania41806 said:


> You say in warmer months? It’s pretty cold here right now. It gets below freezing during the night, but I feel like it’s a bit early for him to be getting frostbite…


I thought about that, but couldn't find anything that seemed to be similar to what is happening to him.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

How is your rooster, @Hania41806???


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> How is your rooster, @Hania41806???


He’s great! I actually just finished a cuddle sesh with him.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Hania41806 said:


> He’s great! I actually just finished a cuddle sesh with him.


nice!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Is he possibly a buff Silkie?


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Is he possibly a buff Silkie?


That he is


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Hania41806 said:


> That he is


Oh wow, he's beautiful! I love the color of his comb!


----------

